# Hip - Labral Tear



## Mediman14 (14 Jun 2015)

I recently got approved for a anterior labral tear in my hip. During the surgery, it was discovered that I had a posterior tear. Now I also have osteoarthritis. I submitted a claim for the Osteoarthritis already, but I was wondering if I should submit another claim for the posterior tear or would it already been considered in my other two claims?
  Also, If my original claim for the Anterior Labral tear was approved, does this guaranteed that the Osteoarthritis would be approved as well?

Thank you


----------



## Mediman14 (17 Jun 2015)

Has anyone gone thru a similar thing. Perhaps I'm wrong but I thought it was one claim for every diagnosis? Ex - osteoarthritis causes pain, therefore 2 claims ( 1 for pain, 1 for osteoarthritis). Please advise


----------



## Staff Weenie (17 Jun 2015)

I'm not sure if there is anyone on here who is a VAC representative.

The Royal Canadian Legion offers free assistance in preparing and staffing VAC claims, and it is very beneficial to have that second set of eyes reviewing it.

Are you aware of other services you may be entitled to, for example the Home Assistance Benefit if you are still serving, or the VAC VIP program if you are released?

Have you talked to the nearest Integrated Personnel Support Centre for assistance? They can also give you information on the full spectrum of benefits and services you may be eligible to receive.

I work for Director Casualty Support Management, and if needs be, can get you information on the nearest assistance.  You can PM me, email me at paul.barnshaw@forces.gc.ca, or call me at 613-995-5085.


----------



## blackberet17 (17 Jun 2015)

Mediman14:

Submit claims for each.

The labrum is the rim of cartilage surrounding the hip joint, attached to the acetabulum. While it's one "area", an anterior and a posterior tear relate to two "slightly separate" areas, and can be considered as two separate conditions. Mostly, because an anterior tear may be present, without the presence of a posterior tear, and vice versa, and they may have separate mechanisms of injury.

The osteoarthritis (OA) may have entirely different causes. It may be wear and tear over the years of your service (i.e., cumulative joint trauma), or a direct injury which aggravated the development of OA, such as whatever may have caused your labral tears. It could also be the result of your labral tears, so you could be looking at a consequential claim.

In any case, apply for the two new conditions. Ensure you have medical opinions, etc. to support your claims.

Just because you have been approved for one does not however guarantee you will be granted entitlement for the other. To take the knee for example, as opposed to such a small area as the labrum. Let's say you tear your ACL playing base hockey. A few years later, ACL is all good and healed, but you tear your MCL moving furniture at home. One is related to service, the other is not. The same might be determined for your anterior/posterior tears.

A quick point...osteoarthritis causes pain, but osteoarthritis is a medical condition, whereas pain is symptom...symptoms are not pensionable.


----------



## Mediman14 (17 Jun 2015)

Thanks for replying!
    In my case the OA has developed because of my injury to the anterior and posterior tears. The OA was never there until after the surgery. All of my x-rays confirm this. I called VAC not long ago and asked if I should submit another claim (posterior tear), the representive had said to me, that they will take the posterior tear into consideration when deciding on the OA claim!


----------

